# Fishing



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Any Active duty serviceman or woman that want's to go fishing you are welcome aboard the SHUT UP AND FISH I am Cajun Bob and all you have to do is call me and show up (979) 415-4739
Stay safe and Thank you


----------



## Army Dad (Mar 30, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for putting it out there I think we should all pitch in and make our troups R&R or vist a great as we can. 
My Daughter Jessica is Serving in Iraq so I have a vested intrest.


----------

